# Building a 10FT x 20FT Bedroom/Grow room! ASAP



## AlbinoDanko12GA

Well im going to home depot tomorrow to get all my lumber, drywall, electrical supplies etc.

im a framer and am gonna have this done ASAP! my question is How should i do my room???? is there anything you guys would do or put in since im starting fresh?? so far ill be having a 12,000 btu ac in the 10 x 10 grow area to cool a few 1000's and im gonna buy a few inline fans also! 

Im gonna add a interior wall and door to seperate my bedroom and grow room! My question is should i frame any windows in? should i have any windows in my grow room???? if i didnt would that cause mold when im budding????? concrete is getting done tomorrow so ill keep all this in mind and thnik about wat im gonna do! i was thinkin no windows and just vent everything from the top of the roof!!!!!!! im pretty much doing everything myself so thats why im trying to figure it all out! post your input and any ideas or drawings, thanks


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

the reason why i dont think i should put windows is because wont it keep it cooler if theres no windows??? 

im insualted every wall and the attic with R13! also im using 3/4 solar sheats to sheat my room and then putting on siding on after that!


----------



## stevetosh

Sounds to me your on the case big time, it sounds great nice size Im jealous, the only piece of advise I can give is ensure your envrionment is bang on, temps,air and humidity, but it does sound like you have that covered too.
So I will pull up a chair and watch your progresss with great intertest, if thats ok with you.
Have you done this before?
Will you use soil?
Cuttings or seed?
How high will the celing be of the room?


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

ive only grew once, i just harvested for my first time! im a carpenter framer though and i know wat im doing in that field lol! 

i will be using a mix of some different soils (ocean forest, happy frog, perlite, bat guana, kelp etc...) i will be using cuttings, perferably all purp strains! i just bought a 15 pack of seeds (AK48, white widow, wonder woman) so well see how those turn out!!! my ceiling will be 9ft. wat do u think about the window idea? thats the only thing im wondering about, windows or no windows lol

pull up a chair and light one up....


----------



## stevetosh

pull up a chair and light one up....
Done.
Windows mmmmmmmmmm no is my 1st thought. I may change my mind.
Alb, u must be up late in cali?

why do you think you need a window in your grow room, surely you will have some sort of air exchange system, no.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

ya im up late, its 2:37am over here right now! yes im cutting a 6 inch hole out of the sheetrock and venting out my attic. i still have a passive intake i beleive through my bedroom correct?? or doi need a vent in the growroom side to allow for a proper air exchange???


----------



## stevetosh

"or doi need a vent in the growroom side to allow for a proper air exchange???"

Yes, as my 1st reply says "environment is key to success" in my book.
So with a room that big your window method would habve to be huge would it not.
You need to exchange the air, all of it every 5 mins or so at least have that capabilty with your system, if I understand you so far that is, i hope do understand you.
ok its 10.52 am here.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

so are you saying put a few windows in and leave them open during my grow????

 or should i cut a 6 or 8 inch hole and have a inline intake fan blowing air into my room through a series of filters to catch any bugs that are outside and have a exhause fan exhaust all the air out the attic at the same time!


----------



## stevetosh

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> so are you saying put a few windows in and leave them open during my grow???? _No_
> 
> or should i cut a 6 or 8 inch hole and have a inline intake fan blowing air into my room through a series of filters to catch any bugs that are outside and have a exhause fan exhaust all the air out the attic at the same time!


 _Yes, IMHO _


----------



## PencilHead

Open windows are an open invitation to humidity, mold, bugs, thugs, poo-poo and on and on.  No windows is my vote.  Just vent well.  Pull your passive from inside your air conditioned house if you can and vent out the ceiling.  I'm running an 8,000BTU portable unit in 4.5' x 8' x 8' and it lags--but I'm waaay down south.  Is your unit a portable, a window unit or a split system?

Good luck.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

stevetosh said:
			
		

> _Yes, IMHO _


 
ok, ya cuz it will be cheaper if i dont put windows! and i was thinking it would keep heat and pests out! 

so if i cut a hole in the lower side of one of my walls perferably where the shade is the most ill have my intake there!? what you think, through a few filters or screens for bugs?? wat size inline fan should i be using to bring air from outside to into my room or tent???? and when i exhaust should the exhasut fan be bigger and flow more than the intake fan or is it the other way around


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Open windows are an open invitation to humidity, mold, bugs, thugs, poo-poo and on and on. No windows is my vote. Just vent well. Pull your passive from inside your air conditioned house if you can and vent out the ceiling. I'm running an 8,000BTU portable unit in 4.5' x 8' x 8' and it lags--but I'm waaay down south. Is your unit a portable, a window unit or a split system?
> 
> Good luck.


 
well ya that was EXACTLY wat i was thinking! no windows would be a good idea but i just wanted to ask around and see wat all you thought first before i framed it with no windows lol! im building a 10 x 20 house pretty much, it will have 9 ft walls and the grow area will be 10x10 or 10 x 8 lit with 3 1000 watters! it will be fully insulated and full wrap shear and siding! i wont have a passive intake cuz theres gonna be no windows! pretty much through the bottom of the front door only but that will be sealed good so i dont know if theres capabilities of a passive intake actually! thats why i will just probally cut a 6 inch hole in the lower side of one of my walls and have a intake fan that brings air from outside into my growroom! im thinking i will exhaust the portable ac (12,000btu) and three 1000 watters out the top of the roof for a nice clean exhaust and intake system! ill draw it out today or something to give u guys a visual look of wats coming up


----------



## PencilHead

To be sure my passive air didn't leak light, I went to Depot or Lowe's--don't remember or care--and cruised the ventilation metal crap.  I found some 90 degree in-wall venting things and used some metal tape to connect them until light didn't shine outside when my HPS were flaming.

Point being, if you use your conditioned house air for passive, you're cool in the summer and warm in the winter.  Temp's a *****, man--fight the power. It holds sway over humidity, nute absorbtion, bud size, sanity and density--I could go on if you want me to.

Gotta experiment and tweek, my man.  You don't hit one over the fence first at-bat, shrug it off and grow again.  Peace.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

PencilHead said:
			
		

> To be sure my passive air didn't leak light, I went to Depot or Lowe's--don't remember or care--and cruised the ventilation metal crap. I found some 90 degree in-wall venting things and used some metal tape to connect them until light didn't shine outside when my HPS were flaming.
> 
> Point being, if you use your conditioned house air for passive, you're cool in the summer and warm in the winter. Temp's a *****, man--fight the power. It holds sway over humidity, nute absorbtion, bud size, sanity and density--I could go on if you want me to.
> 
> Gotta experiment and tweek, my man. You don't hit one over the fence first at-bat, shrug it off and grow again. Peace.


 
this is a new build! detached from the house! i will be framing and drywalling all this week! it will be a seperate room with just electricity, no plumbing or nothing! basically just a 1 bedroom and then a growroom! so my 12,000 will be there to cool things down in the grow room along with some big inline fans

so your talking about a 90 degree angle of pipe to allow the light not to reflect and show on the roof of my room??


----------



## PencilHead

Right on the 90 degree things.  I kept putting one against the other until I've got like a 180 metal channel--but I hide it under a sink in the adjacent room.  I'm so stealthy I can't stand it--got a movable wine rack for a door.

My 8000BTU is portable and has a 5" vent pipe coming out the back.  I ran the vent up into the attic--even have a carbon filter I made for it but haven't needed it yet.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

dude thats sick! i was thinking of building something in that nature of a hidden door or something! im getting my whole house and yard sprayed for bugs and **** by clark pest company and then im going to home dpeot tomorrow or the next day and getting all my lumber and drywall and all the bullcrap i need to get this done, my goal is for it to be done within a week and everything in there veggin up! check your pm's


----------



## stevetosh

Still looking forward to the "build" and growin.


----------



## nouvellechef

I am looking foward to this one also. Since your able to start from scratch like I did. I would suggest (imo), forget the intake/outake fans. My room checklist for next grow,

Charcoal air cleaner, no in/out fans
Wired box with 8 240v plugs and 4 120v plugs w/ relay
C02 unit
4 20gal resevoirs, 2 for pure H20 and 2 for Nutes w/ pump and wand
Easier method of flushing also. Have not figured this one out yet.
Just ordered the "secret door". There are lots of different ones you can see. I got a bookcase sliding one for 2k as I have a door in the office leading to the basement.

GL and will stay tuned.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I am looking foward to this one also. Since your able to start from scratch like I did. I would suggest (imo), forget the intake/outake fans. My room checklist for next grow,
> 
> Charcoal air cleaner, no in/out fans
> Wired box with 8 240v plugs and 4 120v plugs w/ relay
> C02 unit
> 4 20gal resevoirs, 2 for pure H20 and 2 for Nutes w/ pump and wand
> Easier method of flushing also. Have not figured this one out yet.
> Just ordered the "secret door". There are lots of different ones you can see. I got a bookcase sliding one for 2k as I have a door in the office leading to the basement.
> 
> GL and will stay tuned.


 
no intake/exhaust fans??? how would you ventalate it and get rid of temps????

also are you doing hydro?? im doing a soil batch

ya those doors are cool and pretty nifty, i wanna build one one day, but right now i got other things to build first


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

stevetosh said:
			
		

> Still looking forward to the "build" and growin.


 
well tomorrow its getting sprayed and ill drop the lumber off then and start framing it up and then have my elec boys come out and wire something up then insulate it EVERYWHERE then drywall it and paint and then call it good! hopefully i can get it done in 3 days after the foundation is done


----------



## here2learn

Im looking forward to seeing this. Lots of pictures would be appreciated


----------



## nouvellechef

CO2 generator, AC and a Carbon breeze air cleaner is all you need. A buddy has a 25ftx25ft shop with the set up. So beautiful. I am a soil grower also.

Edit: go with a oversize AC unit and dehumidifier


----------



## nouvellechef

Don't need them with all the above. Stellar setup. Takes away all kinds of problems as stated above. Really I have seen results of lots of different ways. But I like it because it's a real clean set-up.

Edit: If you can make it happen, go with more than 3k in lighting. 1k more at least. You wouldn't have to split for flowering and vegging and could choose to have less lighting while vegging as you don't need that much, IMO.


----------



## greenfriend

Use a *closed growing environment*, meaning your room should be sealed airtight.  make sure you have air cooled hoods with fans pulling enough air that they are cool to the touch while on.  the only vents going in and out of the growroom will be for the aircooled hoods.  if you use a propane/natural gas Co2 generator, you will need a dehumidifier, which also puts out heat.   get a can fan/carbon scrubber combo and hang it inside the room.  get 4 1k lites and put them on a CAP lighting controller.  an environmental controller will automate your AC unit and dehumidifer. and you'll want a ppm controller for your Co2.


----------



## PencilHead

Pics.  All my secrets.  The last is the dingus I use to keep light out of my passive air.  The actual louvered vent is on the other side of the wall from what you see.  Number 3 is the cleat I have top and bottom to align the wine rack. There is an eyehook on the top of the wine rack that slides over a threaded stud.  I spin a wing nut on and voila, or rather no-voila. The rack itself is on teflon furniture skids so it pulls out slightly then slides right and out of the pocket-doorway. The rack is just something cheezy I knocked together and laquered one weekend--straight Home Depot and Lowe's off the rack materials. The rest of the pics are just eye candy from my grow room.  

Oh, and the couple of green ones are what Unkle Pencilhead does with his days--my lollipop girls at only 4 weeks into flower.  They're gonna be cola monsters.


----------



## here2learn

wow pencilhead that looks fuckin awesome


----------



## Clandestino

I'm loving this thread and I am sorry I haven't gotten in on it sooner. 

First, Albino, your set-up sounds sweet and I am really looking forward to seeing some photos.  There is one thing that I would consider when you start putting it all together and that is water protection.  Meaning, what are you going to put on the floor to protect against spills and subsequent water damage?  I have seen some serious damage done in rooms with floors that were not prepped properly.  Think heavy duty plastic and tarps.  Of course the ideal would be concrete, tile or linoleum flooring with a drain in the middle of the room.  Just a consideration.

Next, I'm with here2learn, thats a fantastic setup pencilhead!  Thanks for sharing.  

Can't wait to see how this room develops.  Good luck Albino!


----------



## kalikisu

only thing missing is an iris scan. Now that is stealth.


----------



## PencilHead

kalikisu said:
			
		

> only thing missing is an iris scan. Now that is stealth.


 
Iris--hmmm.  Name of next puppy?  Looking at bull mastiff bitches.  Iris ain't bad, now.  Bet a 100 plus pound canine could pretty much scan what the hell she pleased.


----------



## PencilHead

Good point on the floor.  I'm on concrete and tile so I don't even think about it.  My local hydro shop guy sells tubs for a big number--I mean like 5' x 8' to 10' tubs.

Lowe's sells a sheet of like 1/16th" white plastic sheet goods with the paneling and crap.  It's beautiful stuff--I lined my tile floor with it.  I'm sure this isn't particularly green, but I sprayed the bejeezis out of it wih low tox buggie juice and tapped it sealed around the edges.  Ain't caught no live ones in there yet and I haven't grown horns.  Pyrethrins are pretty innocuous in my book--crunched up chrysanthinums bassically.  I know, I wrecked the flower spelling--it's only like Friday at 5 something.  This is FL, I been doing oysters and crummy American beer since 2.  I've graduated to Newcastles and will excuse myself before I post while real duuurrunk.  

Got bud coutesy of MP.  Thanks.

Be safe on the asphalt, babies.  

And, as always, watch your step as your getting off, kids.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

sorry guys ive been at the new house the last couple days doing work and getting everything ready! sorry i havent been on, i still havent got the lumber yet as my foundation is not done! i will have a slab thats sloped on all side towards the middle and it will have a drain! my pots will sit right on the concrete and drain as needed! i just left my house right now cuz my whole house 
& lot is getting sprayed with pyrethim! sorry i didnt seperatly qoute all you like i usually do but im in a hurry to get back my house and keep working as i want to get this done ASAP! i will be on tonight to let all you know wat the plan is and when its taking place and dont worry i will post a lot of pics during this build as its gonna happen fast so dont worry u will see the lights and babies soon! 

i would get a rotweiler, i got 4! ive had other dogs and these are the best defensive guard dogs! imo


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Looking forward to the photo's albino me ole mucker and your plan sounds good to me but bear in mind what stevie tosh said 'environment is the key to success'.

lol

Time4Plan-B


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

wat do you mean like ventalation, temp, ph of water??????


----------



## Time4Plan-B

ventilation and rh/temps are the most important thing in setting up a grow room.

get all these dialed in as best you can then add your plants and dependant on whether your growing by hydro this will have higher levels of humidity than a soil grow.

so try to get your lights on and lights off temps as near as possible to each other with a drop of 10f max being the rule of thumb so effectively say lights on 75f lights off 65f minimum.

its all trial and error and you are constantly having to adjust things along the way as your plants get bigger transpire more so rh rises.

if you can afford a fan controller you can set this to do it all for your predetermined temperatures/rh.

ph ppm temps rh looking after your plants well pest control its all as important as each other.

good luck and show us some photos albino.

Time4Plan-B


----------



## stevetosh

well said Time4Plan-B, i agree.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

hey everyone, how you all doing? ive been doing some projects at the new house getting ready for us to move in! gotta patch some drywall and hang some blinds and remodel my bathroom before im gettin in there so ive been hard at work lately! good news is concrete will be pured monday! bad news is im only going with a 10 x 12! i dont want to risk it getting fines and all! if its 10 x 12 you dont need a permit so i went with that route for now! im still a newb and need to get everything dialed in before i go big anyway! my plan still is to run 3 1000's if they'll fit! i got all my lumber and will be framed and have a roof on it by tuesday for sure! once the concrete is set im framing until its done!

as for the enviroment, what do you guys think????? 

as of right now i got one 6 inch pos active air 306 cfm inline and a 12,000 btu portable ac! with 2 or 3 1000's and if i buy another inline i should be good with temps right????? im thinking maybe a 8 inch eclipse inline (700 - 800cfm) and 8 inch ducting to exhaust my lights and my active air inline to exhaust the top of the room by the ceiling!!!! im gonna make a drawing of my ideas tomorrow and see wat u guys think! im shooting for 75F max in the room!

wat kind of fan controller should i get? wat do i do. hook my fan up to it and it adjusts it from low to high or something????


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

oh ya heres some pics

also i got my seeds i ordered  

first few pics are my room in place as where its gonna be and where the slabs gonna be! im gonna trim the two big bushes next to it in the pic!

the 4th pic is a room in the attic that might be a potential grow spot or maybe a clone or veg area!

the other pic is of in my bedroom of a 3x6ft closet that might be a personal grow op with a 600 or maybe another veg or clone area! 

what you guys think????


----------



## stevetosh

Looks to me you still have plenty to do, but you do have a load of space.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

ya i do got a alot of space, i want to start a outdoor garden!

im just waiting on the slab, the guys flaked again today! SUPPOSILY they are coming tomorrow, once they do ill show u guys how fast i work solo!

wat u guys think, outswing door that swings outwards, or a inswing door that opens into the room??? im thinking a outswing so i can utalize all the space inside the room, but that also means the hinges for the door are on the outside too!!!!! what u think


----------



## Amber Dog

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> ya i do got a alot of space, i want to start a outdoor garden!
> 
> im just waiting on the slab, the guys flaked again today! SUPPOSILY they are coming tomorrow, once they do ill show u guys how fast i work solo!
> 
> wat u guys think, outswing door that swings outwards, or a inswing door that opens into the room??? im thinking a outswing so i can utalize all the space inside the room, but that also means the hinges for the door are on the outside too!!!!! what u think


 
Swing the door the correct way.


----------



## Time4Plan-B

If you use 'butterfly' hinges you can still have hinges on the inside yet have the door swing outwards.


If you are only wating on the concrete arriving for that plot and being only about 3-4" deep i'd do it by hand save waiting around doing nothing.

Time4Plan-B


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

well the slab is done!!!! 4 inches deep with rebar and 8 inch footings! i dont even want to get started on this subject though! the guys barely speaked english and i specificaly told them and drew it out on paper that i wanted a 4 inch hole in the middle for a drain! and the concrete was supossed to have a pitch so it could drain after feedings! i dont know wat to do now, i can cut a hole but it will be useless because the slab isnt sloped!!

so amber dog u think i should get a door that swings into the room???

time 4 plan u think i should get one that swings outwards so i can use up the space in the room, i have to find those hinges i went to home depot and all the outward doors have the hinges on the outside, ill be looking again today ill go to lowes and see wat they have

walls are built and ready to be stood up! i need to get my roof package tomorrow and the roof will be on! and then ill have to call my buddy to help me with the electrical! i dont plan on haveing a extension cord running out there, i will put a big pole up in the backyard and i guess run cable from the main house to the backyard so i can wire up some outlets, if not that ill have to dig and put it under ground which means a lot more work! pics will be up later


----------



## stevetosh

i dont know wat to do now, i can cut a hole but it will be useless because the slab isnt sloped!!

Thats bad news, you could deck it out with pool liner on a bed of sand with a your desired pitch to the hole you cut, that might work, what do you think AlbinoDanko12GA


----------



## stevetosh

or better still get them to do the job you asked them to do, but this time do it properly.


----------



## smokingjoe

You seem relatively handy and whilst it's a royal pita and the job should have been done properly in the first place you can always resolve the issue by core drilled a 4" hole in the slab than put a concrete dressing slab with sufficient fall in it to channel the water to the drain.  

Could a bags of quick set concrete will fix her right up.

Sadly not paying the filthy mongrels that did the slab might attract more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

sorry guys i havent been on here ive been workin at the new place!

ya ive thought of that idea but i think im just gonna go with it how it is! they hooked me up on the price so i dont really want to complain! i saved like $500 compared to everyone else that gave me a bid! but i guess u get wat u pay for ah! but my plans are to harvest 1 time in there and then im gonna redo it! my plans are 2 1000's on a 9 foot light track, i havent done much research but ive heard good things and it will save me alot of money, then next harvest when i fix the slab ill add another addidtion to make it 10 x 24 with more lights and equipment! moneys kinda tight right now cuz of the new room and **** so im just gonna add 1 more light for now!


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

pics on my journal check it out


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

well my roof is 100% complete! it actualy had its first rain a few days ago lol! anyway im getting some siding put on and then im laying all the wire and outlets this weekend hopefully, then ill stuff with r13 and sheetrock it the same day and hopefully have the lights on within a week!


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

heres some pics of the cuts (shiva skunk, blue cheese, grape punch, kanaga, sour bubble, bubba kush and a few others) i know i got too many but it will be fun lol!

also some purple kush or grape ape! its actually one of the strains i flowered in my first ever grow, me and my buddy split up the grow and **** and 6 months later i get ahold of him after i flowered mine, its a long ol story when being parteners goes bad lol. but i got a few cuts off his outdoor since he put his out and so now i got the strain back, im not sure which one it is but they both were fire, thats the clones in the 3rd pic


----------



## Dr.Autoflower

very nice thats a pretty bunch of ladys u got there


----------



## mrn3wman

well mralbinodanko its official im jealouse. lol u have an awsome growroom. the best setup ive seen in a wile. then u go and get tons of the best weed in the world. how great is ur life


----------



## mrn3wman

ok ....... i feel like a giant douch. i didnt read ur little colorful letters befor.  i am really sorry


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

y u feel like a douch?
naw the room is in the making but i just got all the equipment to put in there  

ya i love all my ladies there so beautiful


----------



## mrn3wman

lol i dont kno .... i was super high  thats why they call it dope lol


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

well this weekend after it gets sprayed for pests and etc.. i will be hanging lights and ducting! everything will get dialed in! i will be running 4 digi lumatek 600's and 1 digi lumatek 1000 and hopefully get cooled by the vrotex 8inch! i will have the ac in there just in case but then i will have to change it to a closed exhaust system! i bought enough ducting for either or! will post pics soon!


----------

